# do my horses front legs look normal?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

They look toe out and possibly knock kneed. I would be curious to see how this horse's hooves are trimmed, because bad trimming can cause the appearance of faults that may not actually be present when the hoof is balanced correctly.

Pasterns are maybe a bit long, which won't go away no matter how this horse is trimmed. Can't comment on pastern angle or whether the horse is straight when viewed side on. Not based on this image.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> They look toe out and possibly knock kneed. I would be curious to see how this horse's hooves are trimmed, because bad trimming can cause the appearance of faults that may not actually be present when the hoof is balanced correctly.
> 
> Pasterns are maybe a bit long, which won't go away no matter how this horse is trimmed. Can't comment on pastern angle or whether the horse is straight when viewed side on. Not based on this image.


 My horse is still young so I was wondering if the long pasterns will go away? And is he very knock kneed?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

heres a side shot of him. His hooves were trimmed by an experienced barefoot trimmer.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I see base wide, toed out, slightly over at the knee, and a really straight shoulder. I may see knock kneed, but not sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shandra (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a picture of my boy when we first got him and he was three years old taken from the front right beside my computer. He had a narrow base and looked a bit knock kneed like your boy. The pictures are very similar. He grew out of that gangly stage. He has straight legs now and has never been lame a day in his life and he's 14.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shandra said:


> I have a picture of my boy when we first got him and he was three years old taken from the front right beside my computer. He had a narrow base and looked a bit knock kneed like your boy. The pictures are very similar. He grew out of that gangly stage. He has straight legs now and has never been lame a day in his life and he's 14.


 OH good! My horse is one and a half years old, I really hope his legs straighten by the time he matures!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

are straight shoulders a problem?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, they make for a short, choppy stride.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would not worry about his pasterns, he does toe out/splay footed he may widen as he matures. I be sure to have him gelded, and he looks as though he could use some groceries.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Knock knees and toe out can be corrected to a degree in a young horse - 1 1/2 is getting a little late but it's not TOO late... yet. Barefoot trimmers are great for some horses and not for others, and the majority of barefooters don't know what they're doing when it comes to corrective work like your boy needs to get him straightened out. SOME do, I know two very good barefoot trimmers who do corrective work regularly, but most do not.

He isn't BADLY knock kneed, if he is at all. Toe out can cause the appearance of knock knees, as can incorrect hoof balance [incorrect hoof balance can cause both] but the problem with these leg faults is that they cause the hoof to grow and wear in such a way that it will not self-correct. He really needs corrective trimming if you want to straighten him out.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shandra said:


> I have a picture of my boy when we first got him and he was three years old taken from the front right beside my computer. He had a narrow base and looked a bit knock kneed like your boy. The pictures are very similar. He grew out of that gangly stage. He has straight legs now and has never been lame a day in his life and he's 14.


 Did you do any corrective trimming? Would you mind posting the pic you were talking about?
Thanks.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Could he(my horse) have offset knees?


----------



## Shandra (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, I have it scanned but I have to figure out how to post pics on this board and I'm new here and not overly computer savvy. If you tell me how I'll post it. 
Honestly, my picture looks almost the exact same and he was older than your guy. Your guy might be a bit toed out on his front right, or it's the way he's standing, but he might grow to be quite straight. He is a bit over at the knees but it's not bad at all. He really does look like he's at the age where they look somewhat awkward. He has a nice, low hock set, his shoulder could have more angle but it's fine. More angle should make a horse smoother to ride but there's plenty of nicely angled horses out there that are rough and straight shouldered horses that are smooth. There's no guarantee.
If he were mine I'd try not to worry and wait and see how he's going to turn out. He's just a little guy right now but he's probably past the age where farrier work is going to help and it might even be a negative. There are very few perfect horses out there as far as conformation goes. I bet in a couple of years he'll be really lovely and he'll be just fine.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shandra said:


> Okay, I have it scanned but I have to figure out how to post pics on this board and I'm new here and not overly computer savvy. If you tell me how I'll post it.
> Honestly, my picture looks almost the exact same and he was older than your guy. Your guy might be a bit toed out on his front right, or it's the way he's standing, but he might grow to be quite straight. He is a bit over at the knees but it's not bad at all. He really does look like he's at the age where they look somewhat awkward. He has a nice, low hock set, his shoulder could have more angle but it's fine. More angle should make a horse smoother to ride but there's plenty of nicely angled horses out there that are rough and straight shouldered horses that are smooth. There's no guarantee.
> If he were mine I'd try not to worry and wait and see how he's going to turn out. He's just a little guy right now but he's probably past the age where farrier work is going to help and it might even be a negative. There are very few perfect horses out there as far as conformation goes. I bet in a couple of years he'll be really lovely and he'll be just fine.


 Thanks! You can upload the picture on photobucket. I upload all my pics on photobucket and I love it because it is FREE! Its very easy to sign up and when you have uploaded the picture, copy it and post it on here-









Just press this button(its located above the space where u type the message- where all those buttons are) and enter the link, and post. I hope my instuctions are clear enough because I'm not too good at giving instructions:wink:.


----------



## Shandra (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I've put the picture here but I guess I won't know until I post the reply. Here goes.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shandra said:


> I think I've put the picture here but I guess I won't know until I post the reply. Here goes.


 Ok thank you so much! Sweet boy by the way!


----------

